# Happy Birthday pwood!



## RJJ (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! @ 101 You must be living big! When do you start to collect SS? :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday pwood!

Happy birthday and keep pushing


----------



## beach (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday pwood!

Happy birthday P-Dude!!!!


----------



## pwood (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday pwood!

thanks for the sediments all. at 101 i am older than dirt, well good dirt. i am aging like a fine wine, well on the vinegar side of things unfortunately. just ate carrot cake and ice cream with the coworkers and at my age i'll be checking in later with a bowel movement summarization because that is what us centegenarians talk about! oh ,and the weather is nice today! thanks again :mrgreen:


----------



## Mule (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday pwood!



			
				pwood said:
			
		

> i'll be checking in later with a bowel movement:


pwood...............TMI   

Happy "stinking" birthday!  :lol: pun intended


----------



## Alias (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday pwood!

Happy Birthday, pwood!  Enjoy the unseasonable weather today, the sun is out for the occasion.  :mrgreen:

Sue


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: Happy Birthday pwood!

Happy Birthday pwood!!


----------

